# maddison is getting a brother today



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats ...keep us updated on your new fellow. Do you have any prior vet records from this boy? That may give you a starting point.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Do you know his background? I can't wait to see pics!

Ask the vet to give you something to get his ears cleared up. 

Welcome Chance!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Maddison enjoy your new brother !!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh I am so happy you have found a brother for Maddison! You will love having 2


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations on getting Chance! Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see Chance and Maddison playing together. He sounds like a great dog. Bless you for rescuing him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing Chance. My Mila is part yellow Lab, and she is a very sweet girl. I bet you will be very happy with your new Labby, too.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

there aren't any prior records for this guy. you can see where he has had small patches of hair grow back from being lodt and his ears are really red and rough looking inside and his eyes are red inside so that concerns me....he is a really sweet guy good temperment and really friendly. i am thinking of putting him on california naturals lamb and rice for his allergies even though i don't know what the allergies are i figure that would be a good start for him. i am questioning these good foods sadly my 13 year old son's cat that is 6 years old has developed crystals after being put on the blue buffalo cat food and he has been in the vet since tuesday and isn't improving so we are faced with having to put him to sleep he cannot pee and his bladder will rupture so while we are happy to bring a new family member in we are devastated that we have to lose our sweet bob......


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Chance----I love that name. Am so glad you found a wonderful guy to adopted and I hope his problems are cleared soon. Loking for pictures.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Is this Chance out of Oshawa?? I was looking at him if so, he looks amazing....


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition! Can't wait to see pictures! I'm sure that Maddison will be happy to have a new brother, Golden or not.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

z24pride yes he is from oshawa....he is a great dog just a few minor things to work on with allergies.....really good natured and is the same colour as maddison.....i will post picks hopefully tomorrow morning.....i still want another golden so maybe down the road we will have 2 goldens and a lab...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations on taking a chance on Chance!! He looks like he's already fitting in quite well. 

One of my last fosters came to me w/ obvious ear infections. My vet put her on some type of ointment 2x daily for 14 days along w/ a cleanser 3x per week. I only had her for about 10 days before she caught her transport to Peppertree, but they were already starting to clear up. Your vet should be able to help out with her ears.

Summer and Buddy were itching alot before putting them both on Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish. I also supplement w/ fish oil. This combo seems to have helped both of mine alot. Good luck finding the right food for Chance.


----------

